

Getting exam tasks beforehand through Freedom of Information Act - thesimon
https://simon-schraeder.de/freedom-of-information-request/

======
Nadya
I remember reading about this! I also saw your internship site earlier (on the
other thread about internship ;) ) and failed to put two and two together.

Best of luck! Though you've clearly shown your cleverness, so I doubt luck is
an issue. It's also good you raised awareness for the German FOIA

~~~
thesimon
Thanks. A lot of people told me they didn't know about the FOIA law before, so
hopefully we'll see some interesting requests :)

Edit: I felt like giving an update on how the exams were without the tasks and
what my perspective was might be quite interesting. You probably read about
the report in the media.

